# Curved shaker style corner unit video



## deema (7 Feb 2022)

Stumbled on this on uTube. Thought it might be of interest


----------



## deema (20 Feb 2022)

He’s now done the doors


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Feb 2022)

Nice videos, similar to how we do them. Get away with murder on a painted door.
The truth is if someone comes to us wanting curved cabinet doors I could save money by giving them a few hundred quid to go away.
I could speed up his make significantly with one tip!!


----------



## deema (20 Feb 2022)

@doctor Bob Now you have me intrigued, what’s the tip? 
The amount of work required in making a curved cabinet is very high, and most people don’t appreciate the effort and the high charge that they should command. But if there is a way if making them faster, you have me on the edge of my seat


----------



## xy mosian (23 Feb 2022)

Hey that looks like one I made in 2013. Mine is a different colour.
geoff, a.k.a xy mosian.


----------



## DBC (24 Feb 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> Nice videos, similar to how we do them. Get away with murder on a painted door.
> The truth is if someone comes to us wanting curved cabinet doors I could save money by giving them a few hundred quid to go away.
> I could speed up his make significantly with one tip!!



Haha,
so true. I have often thought that if I charged people the true cost of any kind of curved work that I would get reported to someone somewhere. I pretty much only do curved for existing customers who already know that my prices are reasonable and that the huge jump in cost is justified.


----------



## clogs (24 Feb 2022)

When u think about some of the nice old’uns in antique shop which mostly r cheap as chips 
Anyway most clients just don’t wanna pay
I have found


----------

